# Aulani- When will DVC start taking reservations?



## heathpack (Feb 17, 2011)

Does anyone know this?

We are planning on the Big Island next Jan or Feb & would like to snag 2-3 Aulani nights either before or after the main trip if we can get them.

Also, any feeling as to how likely it is we will be able to get a reservation?  I am thinking decent, since they are not yet sold out.  Otherwise, maybe I should be trying to trade a VGC reservation with an Aulani owner?

Thanks,
H


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 17, 2011)

heathpack said:


> Does anyone know this?
> 
> We are planning on the Big Island next Jan or Feb & would like to snag 2-3 Aulani nights either before or after the main trip if we can get them.
> 
> ...



They are already taking reservations, from the glances I've made at Aulani threads on the DIS boards, it doesn't look like the 7 months window should be a problem.


----------



## heathpack (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks!

I need to type more, my message must be 100 characters.


----------



## california-bighorn (Feb 17, 2011)

There was a flyer in the Sacramento Bee the past two weekends advertising mainly Disney cruises and stays at Disneyland, but there was also an ad for Aulani stating they were taking reservations starting in October.  These were direct bookings and had nothing to do with timeshare.


----------



## heathpack (Feb 17, 2011)

california-bighorn said:


> There was a flyer in the Sacramento Bee the past two weekends advertising mainly Disney cruises and stays at Disneyland, but there was also an ad for Aulani stating they were taking reservations starting in October.  These were direct bookings and had nothing to do with timeshare.



We would be trying to use our DVC points for this reservation.


----------



## frank808 (Feb 17, 2011)

DVC members wanting to stay on points for Aug 29-31 is gone.  No rooms available in any view or room category for the grand opening if you are trying to stay on points.


----------



## oldkey (Feb 19, 2011)

*We just got back from there....*



frank808 said:


> DVC members wanting to stay on points for Aug 29-31 is gone.  No rooms available in any view or room category for the grand opening if you are trying to stay on points.



Remember that only a portion of the total rooms are coming on line for the opening. Inventory will continue to open up as it builds out completely. Frankly, I am amazed at how much is left to do...but I am also always amazed at how fast construction companies seem to work as a project end date nears. We were staying at the JW and looked out from the top floor into the project area - lots left to do...


----------

